# Silly little gadgets



## AZ Jim (Apr 30, 2015)

I just got this little cutie as a freebie when I ordered something else but it's cute.  It's a little clipon led light for reading a book or on the bill of a cap, etc.  Amazing how much light it produces.  I love simple little gadgets.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 30, 2015)

Me too Jim.  I can't tell you how many times I could have used that little light.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 30, 2015)

I have several of those types of gadgets, some collected for camping trips so I could read in my tent others over time just for times during storms when electric might go out I have one in each room, but, I now seem to have more than enough for every corner and still won't know exactly where to reach when the lights first go out when I'm in the kitchen.  I had a bad habit of collecting these kinds of gadgets at one time or another.  But my tiny headlights come in handy quite frequently when I have to find my way behind the a cabinet looking at the back of an appliance of some sort for various reasons.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 30, 2015)

I have a little flat LED light that's on a headband.  I put it around my dog's neck when we walk at night, and it lights the way in front of us.  Pretty cool!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 30, 2015)

That's neat Jim!  We got a couple of these small LED lights at Harbor Freight Tools, free, no purchase necessary.  They're small but bright, and perfect for when we're in our camper. The front lights up, but you can also use it as a flashlight underneath.  They run on AA batteries, are magnetic on the back, plus have a hook to hang it.  We have no electric, so we use little lights like this for evenings, sometimes add a candle.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 30, 2015)

Those leds are amazingly bright.  I have several flashlights.


----------



## merlin (May 1, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Those leds are amazingly bright.  I have several flashlights.


I have got one of those head lamps very useful when working on something in the dark that needs both hands amazingly bright as you say.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 1, 2015)

I have a fishing cap with the LED light built in..
.


----------



## Glinda (May 1, 2015)

I have a couple of gizmos like this somewhere but I never remember that I have them when I need them and end up just using a flashlight.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 1, 2015)

Glinda said:


> I have a couple of gizmos like this somewhere but I never remember that I have them when I need them and end up just using a flashlight.



Gizmos!  Haven't heard that word in years!  Glinda, you belong here with the rest of we oldies!!


----------



## QuickSilver (May 1, 2015)

Thingymajigger or whatchamacallit


----------



## Glinda (May 1, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Thingymajigger or whatchamacallit



I was going to say that but quick, quick Quicksilver beat me to it!


----------



## AZ Jim (May 1, 2015)

You guys are as old as me.....


----------



## QuickSilver (May 1, 2015)

Not possible.....nthego:   lol!


----------



## AZ Jim (May 1, 2015)

That's one.... Assuming you've heard the story.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 1, 2015)

Guy just picked up his new bride at the stage stop.  On the way to his  ranch one of the horses slows down.  The guy climbs down, screams at the  animal, "That's one".  Hits the horse with a whip and resumes the  trip.  Later the same horse slows again, the guy climbs down, takes a  board from the wagon, yells, "That's two", hits the horse several times  in the head.  Later, the horse once again falters and the guy climbs  down, shouts "That's three", pulls his gun and shoots the horse.  The  new bride is of course horrified and tells the man "You are cruel and  that was completely unnecessary".  The man turns to her and says "That's  one".


----------



## QuickSilver (May 1, 2015)

Smartaz


----------



## Ameriscot (May 1, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> You guys are as old as me.....



I say all those!  Does that mean I'm _old_!??  Nooooooooooooooo


----------



## AZ Jim (May 1, 2015)

uh huh.


----------



## oakapple (May 1, 2015)

merlin said:


> I have got one of those head lamps very useful when working on something in the dark that needs both hands amazingly bright as you say.


I was walking home through my village a few months ago in the evening, it was dark, and suddenly a bright light came into view, high up like a cyclops, and it was one of those things, a head lamp!On a tall man's head,  he was walking a dog, and the combination of his light, and the glow of the dogs eyes  reflecting from a street light was eerie.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 1, 2015)

LOL  I bet it could be a bit spooky.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 1, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> uh huh.



Am not am not am not!  :tongue:


----------



## Ameriscot (May 1, 2015)

oakapple said:


> I was walking home through my village a few months ago in the evening, it was dark, and suddenly a bright light came into view, high up like a cyclops, and it was one of those things, a head lamp!On a tall man's head,  he was walking a dog, and the combination of his light, and the glow of the dogs eyes  reflecting from a street light was eerie.



I used to have one of those headlamps with a strap.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 1, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Am not am not am not!  :tongue:



:shussh:


----------



## AprilT (May 1, 2015)

Anni, you mean like this.  Pic taken 2009 or 2010 in my tent camping on a beach at Ocracoke Island.

View attachment 17618


----------



## Ameriscot (May 1, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Anni, you mean like this.  Pic taken 2009 or 2010 in my tent camping on a beach at Ocracoke Island.
> 
> View attachment 17618



Yep!  Nice photo April!


----------



## AprilT (May 1, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Yep!  Nice photo April!



Thanks, a selfie, not sure if at arms length or on a small tripod.  LOL!


----------



## AZ Jim (May 1, 2015)

Cutie!!!!!!!


----------



## AprilT (May 1, 2015)

Thank you Jim, I have very fond memories of that camping trip, except for the next morning when we went to the outdoor showers and were eaten up by mosquitoes.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 1, 2015)

It's 'cause you are so sweet, can't blame those 'skitters'!!


----------

